# Cover brick fireplace mantel with wood



## RatronMickey (Feb 19, 2010)

What instructions would you recommend to cover a brick fireplace mantel with a wooden mantel


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 20, 2010)

Use sleeve anchors to fasten the wood.


----------

